
dot.dom: A feature-rich JavaScript template engine in 510 byes - icharala
https://github.com/wavesoft/dot-dom
======
icharala
I created a codepen where you can try it in action:
[https://codepen.io/anon/pen/Kargex?editors=0010#0](https://codepen.io/anon/pen/Kargex?editors=0010#0)

------
hubert123
What is this syntax? const {clicks=0} = state;

~~~
icharala
It's object deconstructuring, including a default value:
[https://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/Web/JavaScript/Referen...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/Web/JavaScript/Reference/Operators/Destructuring_assignment#Default_values_2)

